# Red Sea diving video..



## Iain Sutherland (9 Sep 2015)

hey guys, just put together a load of clips from my recent red sea visit.  Forgive the shaky footage and the fact i forgot the red filter for the go pro...

watch in HD


----------



## Andy D (9 Sep 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## mattb180 (4 Oct 2015)

Just how I remember it. Dived there last Summer and got some similar videos. 

I was gutted about not seeing any turtles!


----------



## foxfish (4 Oct 2015)

Great vid Iain, ever thought about free diving?


----------



## Edvet (4 Oct 2015)

Looks like the GoPRo is doing very well, which one was this?


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

Amazing video! 

I do a blue O two live aboard every other year with my old dive club! 

6 days 20 dives, normally best of wrecks but doing Deep South next year! 

Prices have been ridiculously cheap for the last 4/5 years due to the obvious risks involved in going to Egypt! It’s such a shame! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubblingUnder (30 Oct 2018)

Thanks for posting the vid. brought back a few memories especially the puffers as I saw a large shoal of them swimming along a drop off when I was there (breeding behaviour?). The professional UW cameramen make it look easy with their steady shots but when you're fighting against tide/surge while controlling your buoyancy it really isn't. Nice shot at the end, was that a seahorse or fish disguised as a piece of seaweed ? You did well spotting that....


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Oct 2018)

BubblingUnder said:


> Thanks for posting the vid. brought back a few memories especially the puffers as I saw a large shoal of them swimming along a drop off when I was there (breeding behaviour?). The professional UW cameramen make it look easy with their steady shots but when you're fighting against tide/surge while controlling your buoyancy it really isn't. Nice shot at the end, was that a seahorse or fish disguised as a piece of seaweed ? You did well spotting that....


Been a long time since I watched this, now it's been dug out I feel the need to plan a new trip.... maybe next year.
We stayed at Roots red sea, it's a good way out from the built up areas but does mean immaculate reefs, especially the house reef that is largely pristine with the help of Glasgow uni who are based there each summer.
Your right, not easy keeping a steady hand with a go pro on a stick! 

The last fish is a ghost file fish and definitely not an easy find!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

Not sure how to upload videos but have a few of some interesting critters last year in Bali! 

No where near as good as Egypt but still incredible! Saw my first frog! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Oct 2018)

Tucker90 said:


> Not sure how to upload videos but have a few of some interesting critters last year in Bali!
> 
> No where near as good as Egypt but still incredible! Saw my first frog!
> 
> ...


Nice image, guessing you had a red filter on your camera?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

Yeah, and a 2 light rig, just a go pro, but with the right filter and lights it works a treat! 





This is in Iceland between the European and American tectonic plates you can see the rig in my hand! 


10 points to see what’s missing from the rig?! 





And this is was the last time I used said go pro after leaving it 40m down in scapa flow 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRivers (26 Aug 2019)

Where in Egypt were these dives??


----------

